# My abusive boyfriend



## JesusSaves

My boyfriend is emotionally abusive, pshychological, verbally. He is a regular marijuana user, go to casino once a week to play cards (used to be 3-4days a week before he met me), He smokes cigarettes, he is on medicine for ADD treatment. He still go out with single friends and act like a wingman to them ( it bothers me). 

He was arrested for 7 chargers (unpaid warrants).. I have to go to jail to bail him out with our 15 month old girl at 4 am in the morning. I told his family everything and now he blames me for telling his parents about his behavior towards me and his addictions. We never talk anymore and treat me like his roommate. I dont know what to do, he was probably waiting for me to say sorry for telling his family but I don't think I did the right thing. 

What should I do? I have been looking for a place for me and my daughter right now becoz he seems to act like he doesnt want me in his life anymore. He was telling his friends (whom he smokes MJ all the time) that I was crazy for telling his family. I dont what else to do. 

I find myself crying all the time. Help me. I need enlightenment.


----------



## MrsOldNews

Looking for a place for yourself is the best idea you can come up with. Get out of there and find a man who loves and respects you down the line. But not until you figure out why you would willingly put up with such a horrible person as your significant other. No need yo repeat the same pattern again.


----------



## Jamison

I hope you find a place for you and your daughter soon. Do you have any family or friends that would be willing to let you stay until you can find a place? Its time to move on, think more of yourself and child.


----------



## WillPrez

I think carry four friend with a councilor, he can advice your to take away from these bad habit and may be he can improve himself.


----------



## EleGirl

Moving out is the best thing you could do for yourself and your child.

You were right to tell his parents what is going on with him.

Do not ever again take your child out in the middle to the night to bail out anyone who is in jail due to their own misbehavior. You should have left him and let the court take care of him. They would have eventually let him out, you would hae saved some money and he might have learned a lesson or two about not getting into that sort of situation.

How old are the two of you?


----------



## JesusSaves

we are both 30 years old. Thank u so much!


----------



## EleGirl

So how are things going?


----------



## JesusSaves

Not good. We are not communicating. I have seen my counselor twice already and ask her help to cope with my situations and yeah she layed out everything to me that its time to move on.

Im really living a dream hoping that someday he will just change.
I found a place. I used to be here before but i forgot my pw and just now recovered it. My other name is Leadmelord, try to read my post and search me.

Im in school and and I work full time. It was very exhausting to be with him.


----------



## JesusSaves

and I havent move yet! I am scared on how to do that! Im trying to be very careful!


----------



## EleGirl

So when are you going to move out?


----------



## JesusSaves

I dont know.


----------



## EleGirl

Why don't you know? Are you saying that you don't know if you will move out?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

JesusSaves:

Here is your original post (from when you were LeadMeLord)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...on/52789-my-body-aching-i-am-so-stressed.html


----------



## pinkblossom79901

I hate when man are like that they take advantage of us but we need to put a stop to it


----------

